# Humatrope real?



## Jones927 (May 15, 2017)

Bought these, just wondering what people think, do these look good to go?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this could help;

https://www.eroids.com/pics/fake-bulgarian-humatrope-72i.u-hgh-you-have-been-warned

also, yours looks different from this one;

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/300147-lilly-humatrope-72iu-real-or-fake/?do=embed

you have a solid black box with info on, the above one doesnt.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Have you scanned the QR code printed on the cart?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Why do people spend their money on something and then ask?

I don't know man but hope they are real for you


----------

